# Restoring Family Worship, Part 4: Some Practical Guidelines



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jul 4, 2009)

Having considered the decline of family worship (Part 1), as well as some biblical teaching (Part 2) and positive benefits (Part 3) to support its practice, I’d now like to offer several basic guidelines that should govern our thinking and practice as we endeavor to implement family worship in our homes.

*Restoring Family Worship, Part 4: Some Practical Guidelines*

Your servant,


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you, sir!


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Family worship is based on the Word and prayer primarily.

Practically, I think it needs to begin with Lord's Day worship.

It is part of keeping the whole day set apart and holy and focused on the priority of Lord's Day worship. It doesn't end there, but if it doesn't begin there, it is likely to end there.

How to start?

Set aside 50 minutes of a set common time every Lord's Day where everyone (whether the person is single or married with several children) reads the Bible together. Start by reading one chapter or so at a time. Begin with John or Luke's Gospel if you are not sure where to begin.

Married men ought lead this in families, by praying and asking God to help understand the reading of His Word. Then,read the Bible and engage each member of the family in discussing it. Let your family see you as the father asking God to help understand His Word. Maybe sing a psalm or hymn and close in prayer.

If you have guests, shut-ins, or lonely neighbors, invite them to join you. One hour maximum, every Lord's Day whether at home or traveling.

Setting this as a regular, common time will affect worship pattern for the entire week, and men leading their families will grow leaps and bounds as the Holy Spirit illuminates your understanding and allows you to understand His Word. Unmarried people or people whose spouse's are away will experience the same favor that comes with obedience to our God.


----------

